# How's my tank?



## BullyBuddies (Jan 4, 2012)

Here's my new setup, what do you think? Anyone know what these large grey rocks are? They were in my yard when I bought my house. Sorry, my camera is old.


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

Looks good!
how big are those guys? they should fit in nicely there. With all those bright rocks and fish, dark sand would have looked awesome in the tank. But i'm digging the light stuff.

On a side note, the rock on the far right that is leaning against the glass, how sturdy is it? i can't tell if it's up against 1 or 2 sides of the tank.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

It looks good. I see from your signature that you have saulosi and estherae in there? Or is it msobo and chewere? Either way that's good, because with the rocks set up the way they are I can envision the dominant male of each species claiming an entire rock pile - I don't think mature fish will be able to make caves in the nooks and crannies of your river rocks.

Again, that's a good looking set up!

Kevin


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I love the rocks. Because of the shape, they are called river rocks (smoothed by water) but IDK what the mineral is.


----------



## BullyBuddies (Jan 4, 2012)

This tank has 16 1.5inch msobo and chewere. I will probably add some syno. multis down the road.

The rock on the right is touching both sides of glass. It was not my intention to do so, I actually placed it there to move another rock, but I liked it. The rocks are very sturdy. I placed them directly on the eggcrate and then filled in with pool filter sand. The sand is not as bright as the picture makes it look.

I sure wish I painted the back of the tank though, this plastic background has some "waves" that are noticeable during the day.


----------



## marigoldkelly95 (Feb 9, 2012)

I like it! It looks like there are a lot of places for your fishes to hide and play! I also like your sand. It's a nice contrast to the rocks and really highlights your fish colors. :thumb:


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

I would try and created larger areas for them to hide.


----------



## BullyBuddies (Jan 4, 2012)

Im curious to what you mean Smitty? Bigger piles or bigger caves? They can swim all inside the large pile as there is a lot of space inside...the pic may not suggest so.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks like there is room to me. In a couple months if they have a tight fit, you can always rearrange. :thumb:


----------



## BullyBuddies (Jan 4, 2012)

I have more rocks in the front yard too that I could add. The msobo seem to swim all over and the chewere seem to inhabit the caves...not sure if this will remain the same. I am only keeping one male each so I figured two piles would be enough


----------



## Bungalowdan (Aug 16, 2010)

Looks good! Msubo are cool fish! If I were to hazard a guess - I'd say you've got sandstone or siltstone.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

BullyBuddies said:


> The msobo seem to swim all over and the chewere seem to inhabit the caves...not sure if this will remain the same. I am only keeping one male each so I figured two piles would be enough


I have Msobo among my five species in my 125 - all juveniles at this point. It is clear even at this early stage that they are a dominant species. Even my fuelleborni won't go near them.

Kevin


----------



## BullyBuddies (Jan 4, 2012)

I am very pleased with the msobo. They are very active and colorful. Five are even a littlle more vibrant in color than my saulosi. One looks a bit "dirty" and the other one is definately a male transforming in color already. It would be awesome to end up with five females!


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

The tank and fish look great! Love the simplicity! It really emphasizes the focal point; the fish.


----------

